# An american bought 78 GTX 3080 & 65 GTX 1080 Ti



## c2DDragon (Jan 7, 2021)

I saw this article and wanted to share this with you. Well, I don't know what to think when people wanted to use those cards to play games. "What a jerk !" or "Good job !" You decide 









						Il achète 78 Geforce RTX 3080 pour miner du Bitcoin et gagne 27 000 dollars par mois
					

Malgré la pénurie, cet américain est parvenu à se procurer un total de 143 GPU dont le seul but est d'extraire du Bitcoin.




					www.phonandroid.com
				




Google translated :
"An American has managed to procure no less than 78 Geforce RTX 3080 and 65 GTX 1080 Ti to build an impressive mining farm. Thanks to Bitcoin's rising price since last year, he claims to make a net profit of $ 900 per day, or $ 27,000 per month. In a context of persistent shortage of graphics cards, the installation did not fail to cause controversy among players.

Nvidia's GeForce RTX 3080 is a monster of power that is attracting the lusts of many gamers around the world. But the latter are not the only ones to set their sights on the graphics card, whose qualities in terms of Bitcoin mining have already been proven. An American by the name of Simon Byrne has indeed decided to see the big picture: in order to build his own mining farm, he simply bought 78 RTX 3080s, as well as 65 GTX 1080 Ti.

Of course, the impressive installation cost him dearly: at € 719 per graphics card, the total of the RTX 3080s alone is worth € 56,000. An investment quickly repaid, according to Simon Byrne, who claims to be profitable of $ 900 per day, or $ 27,000 per month. At this rate, it will only take two months to be profitable. Remember that the price of Bitcoin recently exceeded $ 30,000, which explains these important figures. It obtains 78 Geforce RTX 3080 in full shortage

Important figures certainly, but that should be qualified. By referring to its benchmarks, the graphics card is able to extract between $ 6.35 and $ 9.15 each day from Ethereum, a cryptocurrency similar to Bitcoin. If we report these results to the month, the miner can therefore expect to earn between 15 and 21,000 dollars. It is also necessary to consider the energy cost demanded by the platform: around 23.4 kW according to some calculations, or the equivalent of $ 1,444 per month at the price of electricity in Las Vegas, where Simon Byrne lives. Taking all this into account, it will take between 4 and 6 months for the latter to be profitable.

Simon Byrne has also drawn the wrath of players around the world, who have been facing a shortage of Geforce RTX 3080 for several months, which should last into 2021. Without being the first cause, Bitcoin mining has largely contributed to this situation. It is also reported that Nvidia would have sold for 175 million dollars of graphics cards to this sector. Critics, however, do not prevent Simon from saying he is satisfied with his installation, to which he even gave a small name: Berta 2."


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2021)

This was posted in the News section last week. Please go here to comment:









						Ethereum Mining Farm with 78 RTX 3080 Graphics Cards Spotted
					

Availability for NVIDIA and AMD's latest graphics cards is dire, to say the least; the average consumer finds their stocks to be spotty, at best, with available cards quickly dropping into oblivion. Scalpers and their associates are part of the problem, as is already well-known; however, another...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jan 9, 2021)

Not sure what a GTX 1080 Ti sells for now but not sure what its earning potential is either.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dude's bluffing. If it were that profitable, everyone would be doing it.


----------

